# Cannot boot 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 with boot option vga=

## castor_fou

I use genkernel to compile my kernels.

This grub option works (2.6.37-gentoo-r4)

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.37-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 lvmraid=/dev/md1 real_root=/dev/mapper/VG_gentoo_root-root udev dodmraid dolvm video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A nohz=off clocksource=hpet

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.37-gentoo-r4
```

This grub option doesn't (2.6.38-gentoo-r6)

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.38-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 lvmraid=/dev/md1 real_root=/dev/mapper/VG_gentoo_root-root udev dodmraid dolvm video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A nohz=off clocksource=hpet

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.38-gentoo-r6
```

and this one does (2.6.38-gentoo-r6 without vga=)

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.38-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 lvmraid=/dev/md1 real_root=/dev/mapper/VG_gentoo_root-root udev dodmraid dolvm video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr nohz=off clocksource=hpet

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.38-gentoo-r6
```

but losing nice display of TTYs.

any idea on that.

I use a nvidia card.

----------

## tclover

Try something like `video=uvesafb:ywrap,1280x800-24@60' where 24 it 24 bits color space (do not append 32 as 32=24+8[alpha]) and 60[hz] the refresh rate of your screen. It should work like a charm with no vga=<code> which is a bit difficultt to grasp if you don't have the meaning of those codes.

----------

## Chris W

I have a similar problem with these options:

vga=0x317 video=vesafb,mtrr:3,ywrap

I found that dropping the video= options made the system start with the correct resolution.   I'm in the process of working out which option breaks it, but my money is on the MTRR option.

The previous poster's suggestion is for the uvesafb user-space driver and not the kernel vesafb that we are using.

----------

## aCOSwt

As far as I see, under gentoo-sources 2.6.38-r6, + vesafb and an nVidia 9800 GT I get no trouble with

```
vga=0x37b

append="video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap"
```

But... I use Lilo and do not use genkernel.

----------

## Chris W

This is annoyingly inconsistent with my GeForce 8800 GTS.   If I put the options into my GRUB boot line and let it boot through automatically then I get the black screen hang (no HDD activity ever seen).  If I remove the vga= and video= options and allow automatic boot then the kernel comes up.

If I interrupt the boot, edit the boot options, then boot, it generally works.  These are the same options that didn't work above.  

When time permits I'll try a vanilla kernel or two.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Chris W wrote:*   

> If I interrupt the boot, edit the boot options, then boot, it generally works.

 

Timing problem ?

----------

